
Show HN: Play Online Chess on the Free Internet Chess Server (FICS) - freechessclub
https://www.freechess.club/play
======
freechessclub
Hey HN,

I made this web app to play online chess on FICS — one of the oldest internet
chess server out there. FICS (the free alternative to ICC) has been around
since 1995 and has a community of over 800,000 registered users. FICS offers a
ton of invaluable chess resources including support for a wide variety of
awesome desktop chess interfaces. What's been lacking for a while is a fast
and sleek modern web interface (think Lichess or chess.com) to access FICS
from within the browser, and The Free Chess Club steps in to fill that need.

------
kayhi
Seems like lichess.com is crushing FICS as in users are creating new accounts
there and is only missing bughouse.

